# This car is a joke



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Still have the list of issues in other thread.

Went to south coast Sunday on touring break, sat nav says I'm in a field somewhere. Mmi reset does nothing, and everyone I've dealt with at Norwich Audi is on holiday.

I'm home and trying to work out the best way to get out of this car


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

G12BEY said:


> I'm home and trying to work out the best way to get out of this car


Have you tried the door? There's one on each side!


----------



## Sybra (Jul 7, 2019)

Im loving the car so far, only thing id change is the stupid position of the cruise control lever - keep hitting it with my knee :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Reject the car. The only way to make them sit up and listen. Sometimes brute force is the only way...


----------



## Sybra (Jul 7, 2019)

Also to raise it up the chain, you can contact and complain to the finance company.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

No one will speak to me, promises of call backs that don't happen.

Car not on finance


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

G12BEY said:


> No one will speak to me, promises of call backs that don't happen.
> 
> Car not on finance


ouch..Mass Media submissions with copies to Audi h.o. and supply dealer?


----------



## OctoAudi (Nov 26, 2019)

I had the same problem. It started out intermittently and gradually became worse and worse. It is mentioned as a known issue on some or other forum - the cable that connects the GPS antenna on the roof to the GPS control module is problematic and needs to be replaced. Apparently it is due to a batch of iffy cables on a certain production batch.

Took two days to replace at Audi and never occurred again.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

The nav on Audi's is sorry for a lack of a better word "dog shit". The maps are very badly detailed and anything besides the major cities is not well written/updated in the last 5 years.

The problem that you mentioned with calibrating the cars position is also something that I face from time to time. Having badly detailed/updated maps doesn't help either (the yearly map updates dont do anything)

The only upside is the VC integration.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

OctoAudi said:


> I had the same problem. It started out intermittently and gradually became worse and worse. It is mentioned as a known issue on some or other forum - the cable that connects the GPS antenna on the roof to the GPS control module is problematic and needs to be replaced. Apparently it is due to a batch of iffy cables on a certain production batch.
> 
> Took two days to replace at Audi and never occurred again.


A hardware problem affecting a limited run of cars would explain why opinions vary so much on the quality of the built in nav. I have a 2018 car and find it absolutely fine (no need to resort to waze etc). The actual nav part has never let me down, and the rotary dial makes the map much easier to use (e.g. pan, zoom in/out) than the one on my previous car (7.5 Golf R).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No issues at all with mine, better detail than with google maps and easier to use than through crapplay even if the new iOS13 was a minor but still not good enough update.

It's fast and simple to use. Cant really find anything negative with to tbh.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> (the yearly map updates dont do anything)


That's just not true. On several occasions in the last couple of years I have driven on a new road which shows in a field then a month later drive the same road after an update and the road is now shown.

OK the "new" road was 2 years old by that time and the previous 3 updates hadn't made any changes.

So if you'd said it takes too long for map updates to do anything then I'd probably agree but to say they don't do anything is an exaggeration.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

chelspeed said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > (the yearly map updates dont do anything)
> ...


Maybe I wrote it too vague. Exactly as you said. It takes them no less than 3 updates to get anything worth updating in to the maps.
However it also has something to do with where you live (what country). I can imagine that German map is the most detailed. Less popular countries, I mean who will bother to drive around random Croatian or Slovenian villages to map out new streets or highway exits.

Also I know some roads to be over 7 years old and still no mention of them in any update.

Problem is not when you update the maps for free. Problem is when your updates stop being free and you have to pay 200eur for them. Only to find out that the places you need are badly updated or just not update at all. 

Problem is that Audi (VW) use that HERE maps database. If they cared at all for their customers who paid absurd amounts to have nav in their cars. They would shell some $ to get the same map databases like TomTom or Garmin.

I have a 100eur Garmin from my old car. Nothing special, life time updates... can find a can of coca cola in my house with this thing. Thats how well/detailed maps are :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think if you paid that much for a map update and it didn't contain 3 year old roads you would have a case to demand a refund.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think if you paid that much for a map update and it didn't contain 3 year old roads you would have a case to demand a refund.


Acc to Audi Deutschland, "older maps" 2018/2019 and 2019/2020 are 199EUR (each).

New 2020 and 2021 are 259EUR.
https://shops.audi.com/de_DE/web/zubeho ... ionsupdate

WHO made the prices for these and what did he huff??!!

Also the last free updates I got did not change any of the new roads that occured in the cities I go to.

Thank god I did not pay for them. But someone did somewhere. Unless the free update is somehow inferior to the paid one in terms of details.

My last maps are 2017/2018. And the roads that I took this summer are ancient and around a very dear city to all of you GOT fans (Dubrovnik). Damn thing almost sent me of the cliff in to the sea. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

During my 3 years of map updates I got 3 major local new road systems added to my map. Although they did take about 18 months to catch up. 
Fortunately the last new by-pass was included in my last update. That's in NW England.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> During my 3 years of map updates I got 3 major local new road systems added to my map. Although they did take about 18 months to catch up.
> Fortunately the last new by-pass was included in my last update. That's in NW England.


They should be way more transparent in what was updated in the newest map version. Sort of how app devs list the bug fixes and new features with patches.

I am not about to drop 260 eur only to find out that only new thing that was added is a new off ramp around a random city in Spain.

If its too much to list by country. Then at least say which countries were even updated. I feel like some get updated while other countries are realistically the same map database from 2015


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are all buying the map data from 1 of 2 companies, it's a misnomer to say a is better than b....


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> They are all buying the map data from 1 of 2 companies, it's a misnomer to say a is better than b....


Except that,
There certainly is a huge difference between some of the navi brands and navigation units from different car brands.

Otherwise how do you explain that my cheap Garmin is 100% more accurate than Audi navi that costed x200 times more

Also that my friends 2016 ML Mercedes has better maps and his car doesn't suggest to you to go off a cliff because the maps are not up to date.

I know that there is a limited number of map data suppliers. But to suggest that there is no difference in quality is just silly. What ever Audi(VW) does is certainly not the best supplier or deal. They can do way better. Problem is that it will require them to miss out on some $$. And they love their $$.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audis issue is they bundle the updates to x2 per year, where as the (cheaper if you want to call them that) appliance brands are giving you live or weekly updates... that's a business decision VAG have made... consumer pressure is the only thing that can change that... data is data.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

The entire maps thing is ridiculous when you consider that Google has better map data, and does routing orders of magnitude better. The entire concept of a fixed map stored in the MMI is flawed and should be abandoned.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't use it then, keep feeding your data to google...
You have a choice!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Audis issue is they bundle the updates to x2 per year, where as the (cheaper if you want to call them that) appliance brands are giving you live or weekly updates... that's a business decision VAG have made... consumer pressure is the only thing that can change that... data is data.


Garmin gives you 1 update per year If i remember (at least mine does it). Don't know about live updates never had a nav device with that.

The fact is that Audi would rather keep extra profits saved by using some bad data map providers instead of treating us morons who buy their overpriced cars with some respect. If the navi was a 300$ option no one would complain. But noo the thing is whooping 2490eur (price checked today from Audi.de)

Its rather sickening to be honest.

P.s- I understand that different people with different locations and countries may not experience this problem. Or they never traveled outside of their country to notice the "missing data & coverage" in other places. And to them the device is 100% optimal. Which is 1000% fine with me, I actually envy them.  
Thing is that we need and should voice our displeasurement. And as you say. Vote with our wallets.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's all fine but many people simply "steal" the nav software and the maps, you don't have to purchase the extras, they are just that, extras.

You should put your concern to Here Global B.V., based in Amsterdam. HERE are owned by the German automakers, so at least for Audi (today's) you don't have to pay a yearly subscription. They do have real-time maps, but that's going to need a SIM and no doubt a subscription...

https://www.here.com/products/mapping/map-data

Review HERE vs google
https://www.slant.co/versus/3750/6934/~ ... oogle-maps


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> That's all fine but many people simply "steal" the nav software and the maps, you don't have to purchase the extras, they are just that, extras.
> 
> You should put your concern to Here Global B.V., based in Amsterdam. HERE are owned by the German automakers, so at least for Audi (today's) you don't have to pay a yearly subscription. They do have real-time maps, but that's going to need a SIM and no doubt a subscription...
> 
> ...


I will review the links you gave me as soon as I get home. 

As for pirating SW. I am very much oposed to that. But to be honest companies like AUDI make it very hard to feel sorry for them when thinking about piracy.

I just got off the phone I was quoted 250eur for 2021 updates + 100eur FOR ACTIVATION.

I asked the guy what ACTIVATION? (Telling him that I dont remember anyone having to do anything special except inserting the SD car with the maps and pressing update. How is this 100eur service). He said IDK and will get back to me soon.

Problem is that manufacturers (not just blaming Audi here) are greedy. They punish you for being honest and not pirating by gouging you with these prices.
So there is ZERO incentive to be "clean" about this. Whats more you feel very stupid for paying nearly 350eur for that.

If they want to stop piracy they need to get their heads out of their asses with those prices.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

My wife has a Golf Mk7.5 with the virtual cockpit (called something different by VW) and sat nav. VW offer sat nav updates free for life as part of the nav package. I think that Audi will find they cannot charge for updates for much longer. Customer pressure will force them to adopt the same approach that their parent VW have already done. We should hold out and not pay. If the Audi nav is too out of date for you, get a phone mount and use Google Maps on your phone. I find the Audi maps (2018 edition my case) are good enough for most journeys though I do use Google/Waze sometimes, and I do like the integration of the Audi maps with the VC. In fact the TT Mk3 sat nav integration is better done and more comprehensive than on the Golf Mk7.5 which is a newer model.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi is first 5 updates for 3 years from date of manufacture. 
And the VC will stop updates/downloads after that being installed. Think it simply doesn't recognise the update, so id guess there's a licence date setting in the system somewhere...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

simestt said:


> My wife has a Golf Mk7.5 with the virtual cockpit (called something different by VW) and sat nav. VW offer sat nav updates free for life as part of the nav package. I think that Audi will find they cannot charge for updates for much longer. Customer pressure will force them to adopt the same approach that their parent VW have already done. We should hold out and not pay. If the Audi nav is too out of date for you, get a phone mount and use Google Maps on your phone. I find the Audi maps (2018 edition my case) are good enough for most journeys though I do use Google/Waze sometimes, and I do like the integration of the Audi maps with the VC. In fact the TT Mk3 sat nav integration is better done and more comprehensive than on the Golf Mk7.5 which is a newer model.


Very interesting you say simestt. VW has lifetime update? Strange, just proves how greedy Audi is. When papa VW doesn't do it. I remember my friends Seat is lifetime too somehow.

As for the map accuracy. Since I am not from UK I cannot vouch for the accuracy there. Therefore I will trust your guys' opinion on it. But outside the "popular countries" its far from adequate. It doesn't have to be a 3rd world country. We are just talking about less famous EU countries.

Yeah I got around with my Google Maps but Im still pissed off that 2500 equipment feature is not free life update and is less than adequate for anything that is not UK, Germany or some other more famous country. TBH I keep getting nonsense from the navi when driving around in Italy too. Cant say that Italy is not famous.



Toshiba said:


> Audi is first 5 updates for 3 years from date of manufacture.
> And the VC will stop updates/downloads after that being installed. Think it simply doesn't recognise the update, so id guess there's a licence date setting in the system somewhere...


Yup you are right on the money. Its being blocked by some licence thingy in the VC/Firmware. That prevents you from sending me your free unlimited update via cloud to update. Exactly


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

last but not the least, within 12/2020 we will loose google map integration [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you don't update the maps its won't make a difference...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

navigation uses HERE, so updating or not, there is no effect on google maps feature


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's just an overlay, Audi have confirm due to changes only hardware built into cars after some date in 2018 will be supported after 2020


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Went to south coast Sunday on touring break, sat nav says I'm in a field somewhere. Mmi reset does nothing, and everyone I've dealt with at Norwich Audi is on holiday.


You were lucky, same thing happened to me, I was in Portugal though, the only saving grace was that I had done a *Google earth walkabout of the area prior to the holiday*, to cut a long story short, after driving around I recognised a power box set into a wall next to a lamp post, our apartment was opposite that power box, never trust a satnav.

Rob.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Went to south coast Sunday on touring break, sat nav says I'm in a field somewhere. Mmi reset does nothing, and everyone I've dealt with at Norwich Audi is on holiday.


You were lucky, same thing happened to me, I was in Portugal though, the only saving grace was I had done a *Google earth walkabout of the area prior to the holiday*, to cut a long story short, after driving around I recognised a power box set into a wall next to a lamp post, our apartment was opposite that power box, never trust a satnav.

The satnav said, you have reached your destination on the left, we were next to a green field somewhere in Portugal, :lol: :lol:, this is totally 100% true.

Rob.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

does anyone have the reject new car template at all i could have please?


----------



## rustysheriff360 (Jan 17, 2015)

My sat Nav does weird things like magically make important junctions disappear and overlay multiple images the same


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

rustysheriff360 said:


> My sat Nav does weird things like magically make important junctions disappear and overlay multiple images the same


I have seen this before. Long time ago actually. I dont remember if its the GPU problem inside the VC. Does this only happen when you use navi?

Because the thing is that the way you use your VC is that either that the screen VC is sectioned off to "important instruments" (speed, gear and RPM. The things that you always need to know. And the 2nd part that is for the curent thing that you are displaying (navi, radio, settings...etc etc).

Basically the guy that had this problem needed to go to the Audi service. Because it was hardware problem. Not software.


----------

